# Tuna



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Any reports for this side of river heading out sat for the night bite thanks ZPAK


----------



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh yea this side of river is east side


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

I fished Horn Mtn Tues night... very slow, water clean but not blue and very very little current. We caught our blackfin jigging, but slow on the yellows. We caught a couple around 60 lbs chunking and live baiting. We hit the Ram Powell for an hour before dark trolling and only got half the blackfin that hit the lures in the spread due to sharks (why we went to the mtn). Since there was absolutely no activity on the surface at the Mtn at daylight we ran to drillship (close to marlin rig) and still only managed blackfin. If you have the range I would go a little further than Horn. Friends of mine the same night did very well further south.


----------



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Rat looking like thunderhorse


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I think there needs to be some shark thinning done at the rigs, Everyone is reporting the same, I'm heading out there next week to see what we can do !


----------

